# CalMAN 5 Home Video released



## Joel Barsotti (Nov 26, 2011)

CalMAN 5 for Home Video is a complete re-write of CalMAN, larger in scope than all previous development efforts at SpectraCal combined. In addition to the specific new features listed below, the way calibration tasks are organized has been subjected to a great deal of study, and new workflows have been designed to make calibration faster and easier to understand, while producing better images as a result.

(Note: Not all license levels support every feature listed below. Check the license descriptions to make sure which features your license supports.)

*New User Interface*
The CalMAN 5 user interface was designed from a clean start to be more consistent and discoverable throughout. Tools and options are accessed via more predictable methods, and kept tucked away when not in use. The design goal is that on screen should be only what you need to see for the task you are working on right now, and everything else you might want to use should be quickly accessible via intuitive and consistent means. The data on every screen is designed to be as easily parsed as possible – for example, a row of green lights indicates tests that have been passed. User navigation options are much more flexible, and a powerful new conditional logic engine allows differential paths through the workflow.

*Greatly Improved Autocalibration*
The technology underlying CalMAN’s autocalibration features has been completely rebuilt from extensive research on a wide variety of display behaviors. CalMAN 5 autocalibration is much more reliable, much faster, and, most importantly, produces dramatically improved results. Individually tailored algorithms support a variety of display control architectures, from matrixes to color cubes to discrete controls. “Adaptive artificial intelligence” learns quickly which parts of the display’s behavior are problematic and zeroes in on those specific areas, rather than treating the whole search space uniformly.

*Gamut Autocalibration*
Previous versions of CalMAN supported only grayscale (RGB) autocalibration. Now, on supported devices, CalMAN can autocalibrate CMS (color management systems) as well.

*Support for Saturation Sweeps*
CalMAN 5 allows all measurements to specify any level of saturation, and support for saturation measurement is applied uniformly throughout the product.

*Multi-Point CMS Calibration - Color Cubes*
CalMAN was the first software to introduce the world’s calibrators to the importance of color’s third dimension, particularly when calibrating color primaries. Now CalMAN 5 (with an Enthusiast License) offers multi-point (color cube) color gamut calibration of the Lumagen Radiance.

*New Dynamic Range View*
The dynamic range control presents a data driven method of setting contrast for the first time. Previous education on how to set contract was characterized by a great deal of subjective and impressionistic guidelines. The new CalMAN 5 Dynamic Range Control allows you, for the first time, to actually see when your display is beginning to lose responsiveness to differential stimulus at the high end, and to adjust appropriately until all input data is visible on the display.

*Improved Hardware Status Information*
It is now much easier to see at a glance exactly what’s happening with your meter, pattern generator, and display or video processor.

*New Help System*
A new dynamic context-sensitive help system allows access to greatly expanded volumes of new detailed information on color science, background terminology, the calibration process, and the meaning of results displayed in graphs, charts, and tables.

*Improved Hardware Support*
Significant improvements have been made in all device support. In some cases, as with the AVFoundry VideoForge, the differences in performance and reliability are dramatic. Support has been added for many new devices, including the new CalMAN DPG-2000.

Download: http://store.spectracal.com/downloads.html


----------



## PE06MCG (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Joel,

I have Enthusiast version and as a relative newcomer to using Calman I have been pleasantly surprised by its ease of use and the way in which the user can select a workflow relative to his/her understanding of the process.
Whatever your level, there is a workflow to use and, as I have found, graduate through the workflows to almost expert level quite quickly.

I am currently using some of the user designed ones which again have real value to the whole Calman community.

Oh and by the way I am getting the PQ results your software says I should be receiving.


----------

